# World Pastry Forum 2006 anybody going?



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

Anybody going this year?

If you are and want to meet up with others that are involve in online forums, keep an eye on the bulletin board by the WPF office. And if you'd like to organize a meal or something with other posters, feel free to post it there since I know that many people are offline while at the event.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, are you the same "ducky" from eG? It's me, chefpeon. 

Yo. You know what? I'd love to go to something like the World Pastry Forum. But would I ever be able to get enough time off from work-especially in the summer, to go to something like that? Heck no. Sigh. It always seem that people like me, who would probably benefit GREATLY from something like that, are always too busy working. I have heard that some employers (hotels, mostly) will even pay some employee's way to attend. Never had an employer like that.


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

Actually, I'm Duckduck over there. (I know there is a Ducky too.) It's hard for me leave work during a holiday. I was totally blown away when the approved my vacation. Hopefully you'll get to come someday!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I know Ewald Notter is leaving Dallas now for there.
Pan


----------

